# Which Black Gold do you use?



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I found some BG at the local grocery store yesterday (for some reason I never thought of looking before). They had two bags, something like a field trial and a performance blend. Which type do you BG users recommend? I figured I'd start transitioning them to it.

I've still never seen Arkat in any stores. Not sure when to get it??


----------



## Fly22 (Sep 16, 2007)

Arkat sold at IFA. There is hunting dog blend and a higher protien and fat blend that is a little more pricey.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I feed the BG Black bag to my lab, and I feed the Blue bag (Trial Blend) to my Pointers. You will be smart to feed this product. It is a great product, but the customer service is second to none! Good luck!


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

I think your Lab would do just great on the Black Bag.


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I had been feeding the black bag to my lab and she has done great on it but recently I switched to the red 30/20 bag and she has done even better. Her coat looks bettter and she seems to have more energy.

Mark


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

The black bag will work, but why settle for medium grade food when a higher grade food is available for the same price. Arkat is sold at IFA and local pet stores. It is also sold by local distributer's. If you want more info just PM and I will hook you up with some.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:roll:


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

:roll: -BaHa!-


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I think it all depends on what you do with your dog. The Black is a good balanced food. I like to break it down for the time of year and what I am doing. I like to feed the Black or Blue bag during the cold months. It is Red Meat base. In the summer months I like to feed the Red and Ultra. If I am trialing or on the road I like the Red hands down.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

utfireman said:


> The black bag will work, but why settle for medium grade food when a higher grade food is available for the same price. Arkat is sold at IFA and local pet stores. It is also sold by local distributer's. If you want more info just PM and I will hook you up with some.


I can not say good or bad for Arkat, but as far as the Black Gold food it has done me well for all of 10 years... And more so I see BLACK GOLD supporting more sporting events, dinners and auctions. That is something to me to see someone I pay for a product also support the games I like to play....


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TAK said:


> utfireman said:
> 
> 
> > The black bag will work, but why settle for medium grade food when a higher grade food is available for the same price. Arkat is sold at IFA and local pet stores. It is also sold by local distributer's. If you want more info just PM and I will hook you up with some.
> ...


Yeah Tak's got a point there; voting with your pocketbook is a good way to get more support for your favored sports. Every wonder how much money those dog food/pet supply companies give to the Humane Society or other groups like them? You know the type of companies that do not support hunting? I try to not support those if I can.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

First off, Arkat is still in its infant stage for being a product out here in the west. Black Gold has been sold out here for over 10 years now.

Second, when the rep is local and does dog events himself. There is going to be alot of product pushed. 

I use to swear by Black Gold, used it for over 3 years. I switched for a couple of reason. First, the filler product is corn. Corn provides nothing as far as nutrients to the dog. Second, the food is preserved with BHA. Which is know to cause and accelerate cancer. There are many countries which ban food with BHA. Third, the meat is not consistent. One bag might be beef, the next might be road kill. The meat-by-product is bought from the distrubuter and it's whatever is cheapest.

With Arkat, the meat is a chicken meal. Arkat raises their own chickens so the meat is the same in each bag. The filler product is rice, which dogs do get some nutrients from. Then they do not use any preservatives. There is not oil residue in a bag when it's empty. Plus the Kcal count per cup is higher with Arkat then Black Gold. That means less fed is needed per feeding.

I had a dog that would not eat some bag's of Black Gold, it was then that I started looking into dog food and then made the switch. In 3 years, I had 10 bags of food that she would not touch. Since I switched, I have not had one bit of trouble and the stools are much harder. 

Tak, If your choice of food is based on sponsorship, I would be more then willing to get you some bags. If you gave Arkat a honest try, I promise you this, you would make the switch and both you and your dog's would be much happier. -/O\-


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

utfireman said:


> First off, Arkat is still in its infant stage for being a product out here in the west. Black Gold has been sold out here for over 10 years now.
> 
> Second, when the rep is local and does dog events himself. There is going to be alot of product pushed.
> 
> ...


Two things right off, and I don't want to start this "yer foods better dan mine" thread, but...

Corn is not bad for dogs (neither are grapes or a host of other touted "poisonous" products.) Corn is a highly digestable and heathy food source. Rice is also heathy and easily digested.

Second, I seriously doubt that they raise their own chickens. I mean come on, next they'll say they use only white breast meat. And road kill? Dude!

I aint saying arkat aint better, but I like to call it as I see it.

Oh and I feed Blue bag with good results. Great for a high energy dog.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

I feed the black bag most of the year and the Black Gold ultimate performance when hunting


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Corn has many good nutrients in it. There is a huge difference with the digestablity of corn depending on if it is in the hull or mashed. The corn BG uses is a mash. Of course I feed BG, nothing but the best for my high speed pointers. None of my dogs have or ever had cancer. Alot of bird doggers on here feed BG. How many of you have dogs with cancer??? :roll: 

BG makes a formula for almost ever type of situation. So a blanket description of their product isn't very accurate. If there is a product that is similar or better, BG will be the first to acknowledge and even recommend that product. I have personally heard BG praise other premium brands...btw none of which was Arkat. My mutts run like champs on BG, why would I change that? They are healthy and look like a million bucks! Like I always say, don't fix it if it isn't broke! 

The fact that BG donates and supports so many events and clubs is a huge added bonus.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Zim,

Their meat-by-product is different, road kill might have been a bad word to use. But their meat product is not consistent. It changes all the time. Arkat does infact own its own chicken proccesor. And they use the same meat each time. 

As far as BHA goes, do a research on it. It is banned in alot of countries. Is it going to make you dog have cancer right now? Propably not, but its not a good product. 

I swore by Black Gold, stuff happened that made me start looking into the food. I have since switched and couldn't be happier. That was me, you might be different. But everyone I know that has tried Arkat, has ended up making the switch for good. 

Like I said earlier, Black Gold and John Evans has been around the dog trials for awhile now. Thus the product is pushed all over the place. I do know that some of us are wanting to sponsor events and give out some food. So look for it at events here soon.

If Black Gold works for you then good on you. It didn't for me and I have since found one that does. All I can say is just do your homework, and find out what food works best with your dogs.


----------



## Dirtysteve (Oct 9, 2007)

I've gone from Black Gold to Arkat back to Black Gold. I'm feeding the blue bag. Dogs hated Arkat and lost weight. My buddy feeds it and his dogs are doing great , mine didn't. Each dogs are different.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

utfireman said:


> First off, Arkat is still in its infant stage for being a product out here in the west. Black Gold has been sold out here for over 10 years now.
> 
> Second, when the rep is local and does dog events himself. There is going to be alot of product pushed.
> 
> ...


When I look for a food I look at how it performs in my dogs. Since I train dogs for people I can't have a food that dogs don't eat, and I have to have a complete food that the dogs can take the training and retain the weight in them. (That is some dogs, most dogs come over weight and they need to be on a diet)
With the Blue bag I am not feeding anything over 3 cups of food to my biggest dog. He was worked as a guide dog at leat 2 days(and sometimes more) a week for X amont of hours a day. My belief of the true test was that the same dog could work hard on Monday and turn around and Tuesday and Wedsday could be at the same performace level.

John Evans has been a great supporter in many of the dog games around the areas. I know that he has donated to groups and clubs that he is not a member or participates in. DU is one of them... I know that he donates to the banquit each year, Chukar Foundation. I was there and helped pack the food in, UBDHA he never has ran a dog in it, houndsmans, he is a big houndsman of the past, AKC events, I believe all from Retieving to Pointing events.
I don't base feeding the food over him being a good guy, but the price and BG backs hunting and trialing, I do!

You will find at my place a hill of Red and Blue bags and also Purina Pro Plan. Pro Plan came by means of winning at trials. That to is a good feed but I have not seen where it out does BG?

At the first of Feb I went hunting with John in Az... You know what is a cool thing about John when asking about other foods? He gives his opinion and tell ya it is a good food and if the performance, money and avalibility is better than BG you would be a fool to not feed it!!!!

As far as the road kill comment? God I wish they did mix road kill in it! Most Road kill is Elk and Deer, and man I am telling you I shoot a deer each year just to feed it to my dogs! Nothing is better than RAW MEAT for performance dogs!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > utfireman said:
> ...


Eukanaba some years back signed in some contract with Peta. There was a witch hunt over that and I think they broke the bond.

Many good name dog foods support dog events, Pro-Plan or purina for that matter is probley the biggest. I have feed a lot of Pro-Plan over the years, If I was a one dog person I could afford it. But then again feeding it and also the BG I am not seeing the add performance for the $$$$

I think we are blessed for having the BG rep right here in our state. He has been a big help in breaking down how the food is made, what goes in it, and what is going to get us to the higher level with feed.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

utfireman said:


> I do know that some of us are wanting to sponsor events and give out some food. So look for it at events here soon.


There is only one aswer to this.... Belly up to the bar!


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Well superstar, I am going to give out my number. If you know of events that I don't know of then by all means give me a call and I will see what I can do. Since I only hang out at retrieving events, I am sure that I can plan on hearing from you!

As someone who does these events such as yourself, have you ever contacted a distributer for Arkat and asked for sponsorship? Or do you assume that we should come running to you. I am sure most of them would be more the willing to donate when asked upon.

Here is my number, your welcome to use it as well as anyone else that is putting on events.
I am also going to throw in my email as well, cause I would sure hate it if someone couldn't PM me.

Ray Carter 801-427-5179
[email protected]


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

utfireman said:


> Or do you assume that we should come running to you.


Hell yes they should!!! In business terms this is called SALES! :mrgreen:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

utfireman said:


> Well superstar, I am going to give out my number. If you know of events that I don't know of then by all means give me a call and I will see what I can do. Since I only hang out at retrieving events, I am sure that I can plan on hearing from you!
> 
> As someone who does these events such as yourself, have you ever contacted a distributer for Arkat and asked for sponsorship? Or do you assume that we should come running to you. I am sure most of them would be more the willing to donate when asked upon.
> 
> ...


Did I strike a cord or something man? Superstar... Are you Serious!

Mr. Carter I have no idea Y you are all up in arms with me... I was just giving my opinion or advice on the first post about Black Gold. Like I said some posts ago, I can't comment on Arkat foods.... It does not look like a bad food, and I might like it if I tried it, but then again what more is a dog food going to give me that I am not getting from Black Gold at a cheaper price?
Maybe you need to call John up and ask him how he has been so succefull in moving his feed. He not only donates food to most Pointing dog events(thats what I run in) but I know he donates to banquits of all sorts!

It was said in posts prior to this, but the costomer service he provides is unmatched. I live out in the Basin and he delivers it to my door step!!! And to boot I buy it at that same price if I lived in his back yard! Not only that 10 others get the same service right here in little ol Roosevelt!

And no I don't expect Arkat to come running to me to give me or anthing I do, but you ready to belly up like BG has! http://utahbirddogs.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1267

And to be honest with you, I had not heard of Arkat in this area before the last few months. I do know a few that feed it in AZ...


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

utfireman said:


> If you know of events that I don't know of then by all means give me a call and I will see what I can do. Since I only hang out at retrieving events, I am sure that I can plan on hearing from you!


Greater Utah Pointing Dog Club
Utah Bird Dog Hunting Association
Utah Chukar foundation.....

Also check with the German Shorthaired Club of Utah and I am sure there are many others...


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> utfireman said:
> 
> 
> > Or do you assume that we should come running to you.
> ...


I guess come to think about it... Eukanuba sure has been hounding me to take some of there stuff.... So ya what ya offer'in up at the bar!


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

This has turned from a good exchange to a pissing match. For me it comes down to availability. My local grocery store carries BG, but in small bags. The local IFA carries Arkat in 50 lb bags. So that settled it for me. I'm still transitioning my dogs from Iams to Arkat.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

It is funny how anytime a post rises about Arkat the discussion stays on track. But, anytime a Black Gold discussion comes up, the Arkat guys jump in and muddy it up EVERYTIME! You guys are as bad as the DD guys. What is the deal anyways? I thought the question was "Which Black Gold do you use?"


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Zim, Sales is deciding on what is the best approach and way to sell your product to your market, that takes time and research. I will get in contact with the sales rep for the state and will see what he will do to sponsor events around the state. As for me, I am going to sponsor events that are around me in my area.

Tak,

It looks like I am the one that hit a cord, your the one that is trying to act tough and call me out. Would you please enlighten us on how much food is ordered when John delivers it. I to also deliver the food to my customers. I looked into selling Black Gold when I fed it, and I will say this. Arkat is a couple of dollars cheaper to buy as a dealer. 

I am sure there is a Arkat distributer out your way that would love to hook you up with some free samples. I will call the area rep and see if I can get a number for you. OR if you make it into the Salt Lake valley then I would be more the happy to get you a sample or two. 

Like I said in earlier posts, Arkat is new to this area. Give it some time and you will see it alot more at trials and events in the near future. Arkat is all about sponsoring events. Back east they do alot with the retriever and pointing events as well as other things. I also said that if Black Gold is working for you then good on you. It wasn't for me so I made the switch after doing a lot of homework on the subject. And everyone else that I know that has made the switch is just as happy. 

BWhntr,

Regardless of a food post, people always jump on and talk about other types of food. It's going to happen. In the past we have seen Diamond come up, Iams, Costco, Balck Gold, Nutro, Purina, Arkat and many others. Deal with it. As far as answering the question AGAIN. I use to feed the black bag, but I found a better food that works better for my dogs.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I feed the Yellow bag. It has less protien and a good amount of fat. I need less protien cuz I have older dogs and a small dog. To much protien can be hard on an older/smaller dogs kidneys. I must be doing something right, all my dogs are fat, sassy, and very healthy.

When I hunt and the demand for more energy goes up, I feed Blue bag.

Hows that for keepin er on track! :wink:


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

utfireman said:


> Tak,
> 
> It looks like I am the one that hit a cord, your the one that is trying to act tough and call me out. Would you please enlighten us on how much food is ordered when John delivers it. I to also deliver the food to my customers. I looked into selling Black Gold when I fed it, and I will say this. Arkat is a couple of dollars cheaper to buy as a dealer.
> 
> ...


Hey inform me when I am having my cords struck! I am not calling you out and if you think that... Well if I was you would not have a dought about it! Have you heard me say your feed is road kill?

I get most times around 2 pallets of feed at a time, Red and Blue, but then that depends on the time of year also. I like to feed the Blue in the winter months were I am guiding and hunting a ton. I like the Red in the warmer months and when I am trialing. I will also grab a bag or 2 of the Signature Blue.
I am not saying Arkat is not a good feed, I just don't see the reason to switch to a high price food that is not going to make my dogs any better than they are. Can you promise me that the Arkat is going to make a big change for the better in my dogs? When I first tried BG I was feeding another brand called PMI... John was bold and made me listen to his break down and then loaded my truck up with feed and said you come and tell me what you think! Well then I was a dealer in no time. Now I am not, no time and I needed something else to do like a hole in my head!

I don't need any free samples of the feed, it would only be a waste of your time and feed. But if there is a rep out here I would like to know who that is. I think I know about every bird dog person around here one way or another... I guess I should say real dogs like Pointing Dogs! OK that was just a funny as I know you have them retriever sorts! Laugh that was a funny! I do believe everyone should have a Lab around the house... Kepts the Flea's of the good dogs!!! Now that is funny and you know it!

Now dammit lighten up!

Ohh and by the way, a free sample or two is not going to show me Chit with my dogs. If your trying for some business you better belly up and give a guy an amount that he can put a dog on for a month or two to see how he likes it!

And..... Stop with the I feed this stuff and made the switch and I find it to be better BS. I feel for that with the Diamand stuff years ago.... I am still cleaning kennels off that venture!!!

Ohh ya a little more for ya... If your dogs poops got harder, that is not all that good. Two things you either have to much filler, or you have dehydrated dogs. The dog should have a solid poop that is stiff enought to clean up but not have to chissle it out there butt!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> This has turned from a good exchange to a **** match. For me it comes down to availability. My local grocery store carries BG, but in small bags. The local IFA carries Arkat in 50 lb bags. So that settled it for me. I'm still transitioning my dogs from Iams to Arkat.


Iams????? Good you did switch! They should ban that stuff!


----------



## vdogs (Sep 22, 2007)

Utfireman, first let me say..I too used to both feed.. and sell BG. I was perhaps (for a time) selling more BG than any other dealer in the state. Now let me say, I too feed Arkat. However...

I can't believe your approach to marketing this feed!! Stating BG actually uses "Roadkill" in their feed?? Come on..you've got to be kidding me! Personally, I think you're doing a disservice to a great company (Arkat) by slandering another great company (BlackGold)! Good gawd man..pull yerself together! :wink: 

Black Gold is a very good feed. My dogs do better on Arkat but, I know others who made the switch and it didn't go as well for them. You know as well as I do..some dogs do great on certain feeds while others do not.

About John Evans...as TAK stated, he's a straight shooter. He'll go outta his way to get the food to his customers or help with any problems that may arise. Also, the support BG lends to the local events are indeed unsurpassed.

My .02

Rick


----------



## ut_birdboy (Feb 23, 2008)

I feed the Red and Black Bag. However I have a pup right now that is slowly transitioning to Exclusive. I will say this though, I have and will continue to be involved in the retriever games and have seen Black Gold as a sponsor. I have yet to see Arkat. 

I am not connected to any brand and could really care less. Black Gold has worked great in my dogs, my pup could be doing a little better and I am changing her up. I buy what is available, cost competitive and I refuse to support non hunting supportive companies. I know I am a nobody here, but thats what I do.


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Tak, 

Both you and I know that a couple of bag's is going to last a dog at least two months. You should be able to decide then if it's going to work for you or not. I am expecting a call back with some info for you here soon. As soon as I do I will be sending you off a PM. 

GSP,

All I will say is the meat is inconsistent. It is all dependant on what the wholesaler can gather and sell. When I called Black Gold, I asked what type of meat it was and they couldn't give me an answer. I asked about various types of meats and they said they could not confirm or deny usage of any of the meats that I asked about. And I did indeed ask if road kill was part of that. 
When I said road kill, I was trying to make a point about the meat-by-product not being consistent. Was it a bad choice of words? Depends on how you look at it. If I offended you or anyone else then I am sorry.

As far as sponsoring events, Arkat would love to. They also like to sponsor dog's as well. Mike who is the sales rep here in Utah has said that he would like to be at different event's here in the state. So as we learn about upcoming events, look for Arkat trying to be a sponsor to them.

I am done with this post. I have posted my name, number, and email address. Use it if you want to flame me, curse me, or just ask me question's. I am alway's honest and up front. Some people hate it and other's love it but at least you know where I stand. *OOO*


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

utfireman said:


> Tak,
> Both you and I know that a couple of bag's is going to last a dog at least two months. You should be able to decide then if it's going to work for you or not. I am expecting a call back with some info for you here soon. As soon as I do I will be sending you off a PM.


I don't think I would be the best person to be giving some feed to. I am sure it is a good feed, I just am not wanting to change anything right know.

I think we got off on the wrong foot on this and I don't want to bring it to that, as I am sure you don't. I am sure that everyone that feeds any of the top produces have there Hero storys about there feed....


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

TAK said:


> Iams????? Good you did switch! They should ban that stuff!


 :lol: Well, I buy one bag at a time, not 2 pallets. So convenience and availability are also important to me.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Gumbo said:


> TAK said:
> 
> 
> > Iams????? Good you did switch! They should ban that stuff!
> ...


I would feed IFA high energy or Ol Roy over Iams! No Chit!


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

TAK said:


> Gumbo said:
> 
> 
> > TAK said:
> ...


my dog did just fine on iams puppy food


----------

